# 7D MK III specs Leaked!!



## steinr98 (Jan 17, 2019)

Questionable clickbait link removed by admin


Here are specs for the new7D MK III for Q1, 2020
I do not know how true this is!! Check it out!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 17, 2019)

Not likely.


----------



## digigal (Jan 17, 2019)

Hope they come up with something soon--my 7DMII had 350,000 clicks on it!! Works great but I'm sure it could kick the bucket any minute. My backup EOS R comes tomorrow which could tide me over in a pinch. 
Catherine


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks highly unlikely unfortunately ...


----------



## snoke (Jan 17, 2019)

See nothing. Black square.


----------



## steinr98 (Jan 17, 2019)

The first box in this thread is a video- click on the arrow....


----------



## snoke (Jan 17, 2019)

Youtube.

26MP BSI CMOS Sensor
Video: 4K UHD 24p/25p/30p/50/60p
Video: 1080p upto 120fps, 100, 120 frames

Photo: 12fps
No AA Filter
Advanced Dual Pixel Auto-Focus
Tilting 3.2" touch screen

Storage: 1 * CFast, 1 * SD UHS-II

1DX Style Body (big battery)
Advanced Weather Sealing
USB 3.1
WiFi
Bluetooth
USD$1999
2020Q1


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2019)

snoke, thanks for summing that up. I don't like klicking on videos for specs.

Some of that features sound reasonable some not. E.g. I wouldn't give a cent on "1DX style body".
Esp. not together with "USD$1999".


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2019)

Sounds like click bait, and about as likely as one of Harry’s many predictions


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks snoke. I too don’t want to waste time on utube when the contents can be summed up in a few lines.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2019)

With no reliable source, it meets the definition of clickbait, someone trying to build his utube reputation by posting nonsense and people fall for it.

Techpond is not a camera site, just trying to increase their google score.


----------



## ethanz (Jan 17, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Sounds like click bait, and about as likely as one of Harry’s many predictions



Come on DON. THIS IS it. It will blow everyone AWAY. 20bit files and all.


----------

